# Pumpkin Demon



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

In the dark of the pumpkin patch, something malevolent lies in wait. Waiting for some unlucky soul to make the mistake of wondering to close to it's domain. When your gaze meets his, it's too late. You feel an uncontrollable urge to get closer, and closer until he snares you in. Ripping out the soul of it's victims and feeding upon their flesh. Before you have a chance to fight you are already becoming one with this beast......becoming a living appendage of The Great Pumpkin Demon!

Howdy y'all. I threw this together with some leftover pieces I had laying around. The head is what I'm most happy with.
I wanted to create a scarecrow that was a bit different (bobzilla's pumpkin vine creeper was a big inspiration). The basic idea is a pumpkin monster that sucks prey into itself and transforms them into a part of him.
I plan on adding motors to make the head swivel and arms move (i didn't have any motors left so I rigged it up to be able to take the motors when I get them). I packed away all my lighting, otherwise I would have snapped it with spooky lighting effects.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like how he's pointing as if he's picking out his next victim.

Nice job on this creepy guy!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent job overall but I really like the head.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool prop, I like him ALOT!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Daddy like.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

He's a Rad dude and I like your story line


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm going to have to update this post with a video when I install the motors and provide the right lighting......next fall.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very interesting ... nice work.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Your Pumpkin Demon is really cool! I like his head and his overall body consuming his prey. Nice!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice monster, how tall is he?


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I think it's about 9 feet tall. I built it so it could be taken down at the waste and the arms removable to make storage and moving eaisier.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

He is like a compost heap gone evil! I really like it. The head is super cool.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

where is the love it button!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Pretty cool! I like all the different expressions of the victims the pumpkin demon caught. It looks like he catches the victim and they rot away eventually turning into a part of the pumpkin demon.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

THF that is awesome!!!! I love the organic feel of the whole thing. Glad it breaks down - storage would be a bit of an issue! I wouldn't mind giving something like this a go for my cemetery walk next year.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Very professional looking. I like the way you re-purposed old items.


----------



## Hell'sJanitor (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks amazing.


----------



## Mav9709 (Oct 18, 2013)

Great prop!


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Holy Heck! That's creepy awesome!


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

I love this! His size is terrifying! I'm normally not big on pumpkin "monsters" but this is A+!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's really something!
Pretty outstanding!!!


----------



## colordglass (Sep 25, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's an updated pic taken outside at night


----------

